# Flying cats



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

These were too good to pass up. Sorry if these have been posted already


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

A few more:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes they have, but i can't remember if its this forum or another one I am on. So there is a chance there hasn't been a post here of them.

But hey I love seeing them so didn't mind seeing them again. They are definately some active kitties  

Where did you find them out of interest?!

Eva x


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

My brother forwarded me a link to a forum that had these pics on it. The site was http://www.bruneistudent.com/

Looks to be a student/school forum/blog site.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Those are some crazy pictures. Especially the ones where the kitty is in mid air against the wall!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, those are great!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

great photos. wish i was faster on the camera.


----------



## dreamluver (Aug 3, 2005)

those are so cute!!!!!!!!!! 
i'm gonna go home and try to take some of Kittie flying tonite!! hehehe


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually, those are the Ninja Cats -- link posted in this thread by emma_pen:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=22514

But that's OK, they're great pics, I get a kick out of seeing them again. 8)


----------



## nitromoose (Mar 19, 2005)

Lol I love the ones where they're 2 of them in the shot and the other just looks up going "eh?"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ARE THESE YOUR CATS???  

Those are freaking awesome pictures, I wish I had a fast camera that could catch images like that. Wow!! 8O


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

No -- those aren't anyone's cats on this forum. I saw those pictures somewhere -- either on FARK or on someone's LJ -- I can't remember. Sooo funny.


----------



## SugarMuffin (Aug 5, 2005)

Kung-fu kitties lol, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't one of those cats an ocicat? Can't really tell, new to the kitty buisness  . But those are pretty cool pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those were Great! Love flying kitties :luv


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

SugarMuffin said:


> Kung-fu kitties lol, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't one of those cats an ocicat? Can't really tell, new to the kitty buisness  . But those are pretty cool pictures.


Looks like a regular brown tabby dsh to me.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

awesome pics....wish I had a camera that took fast enough pics because my cat Milan is quite the Ninja Kitty herself.


----------

